# 25-06 Colt Sour going to sell



## batman40 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello
I recently got a 25-06 Colt Sour that is 12 years old and in great shape from a person who had a debt with me I am planning on selling it could you tell me what it may be worth
Thank You


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

It is hard to place a value on any rifle that is not a "commodity" as condition and authenticity, metal and wood condition, checkering, figure, accessories, etc all are important.

The Colt-Sauer was made for Colt in Germany by Sig-Sauer as a premium grade rifle in the early `70s and is considered rare in "US" calibers like your 25-06 and the 30-06 variants and more available in "Safari" calibers . I've seen just a few and they are truely fine examples of the gun maker's art and "old world" craftmanship with premium grades of exotic wood, hand checkered and expert metal work.

Condition of bore, bolt, chamber, wood etc will drive the price. 
Say $1,200 on the low end 1,800 on the top end to a buyer wanting one as an investment or it's niche value to a "collector".


----------



## Peakebrook (Mar 21, 2005)

Another factor that drives the price is original box and paper work.

Figured wood will be a bonus.

Look at Gunbroker.com for some ideas.


----------



## batman40 (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank You
for the reply it has helped alot


----------

